# Stripping Streamers Newbie



## pbergan (Jul 23, 2014)

I have been flyfishing for steelhead for about 3 years now and have been strictly dead drifting nymphs in the Rocky River.

I was thinking about starting to use streamers and stripping them through pools. Based on my research it seems like the process of using streamers is more simple and more enjoyable. Dead drifting nymphs get tiresome when you are constantly adjusting the depth/weight only to continually snag on the Rocky River's rocky bottom.

Let me know if you have had any success using streamers in the Rocky/Chagrin/Grand. If so, can you recommend any equipment (i.e., is a spey rod absolutely necessary). I currently fish with a 9 foot Scott Radian Rod (5 weight).

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## grant778 (Nov 22, 2014)

I just started fly fishing for steelhead this year and I still haven't caught one  but I think I can help with this question. You do not necessarily need a higher weight rod to swing streamers. In fact you can swing streamers with most rods except maybe the lowest weights. The issue is that certain lesser weight rods can only cast smaller streamers though, whilst larger weight rods can cast big, bulky streamers. You can certainly swing smaller streamers with your 5 weight, but I'm not sure if your a catch and release angler or not, but in most cases a 5 weight is too light to bring steelhead in quickly enough to insure a good chance of survival after release. My advice would be to get a 7 or 8 weight if you want to swing bigger, bulkier flies, (and for the catch and release thing if you catch and release). I chose the 8 weight over the 7 because I wanted it to also be usable for salmon fishing and light saltwater stuff, however, the 7 weight is probably better suited to fishing for steelhead and smallmouth bass on our local rivers.


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Swinging or drifting streamers definitely works.......... Even popping or stripping........ No, spey or switch rod is not a must, It helps tho to punch your bigger flies a lil further.......... But if fishing smaller runs, holes, creek, usually don't have to cast too far, so youll be fine..........


----------



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

5wt is a bit light for steelhead.. Would be tough in the winter as the 5 wt wont turn over the sink tips necessary.


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hello pbergan -

The Scott Radian is a wonderful rod - I have one that i use for Pennsylvania brown trout on Penns, the Little J, and Spring Creeks. I find it to be a bit too light and sensitive for streamers so I use a 9' Scott S4 6wt with a sinking line for that - a bit stiffer.

Swinging smaller streamers like woolly buggers can be very effective on Ohio tribs, but primarily in fall and spring when the fish are a little more active. During the winter months, they would be most effective fished in a dead drift manner, whether it be with or without an indicator. Typically here in winter, we (or I) swing the biggest patterns possible in the 3-6" range with a lot of maribou, ostrich hearl, flash, and zonker strips to entice strikes.

Another poster here is correct in saying that a 5wt may be a bit light for steelhead here - not only because of the limitations of fly size/weight and line weight, but also because of fish survival. In colder water here, the key to land them quickly and release quickly to ensure survival if planning to catch and release. A spey rod is not necessary for Ohio tributaries, nor is a switch. However, a switch rod with a skagit or rage head would provide the ability to cover a lot more water, farther casts, less effort due to no back casting, and larger flies.

Good luck!


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

mdogs444 said:


> Hello pbergan -
> 
> Swinging smaller streamers like woolly buggers can be very effective on Ohio tribs, but primarily in fall and spring when the fish are a little more active. During the winter months, they would be most effective fished in a dead drift manner, whether it be with or without an indicator. Typically here in winter, we (or I) swing the biggest patterns possible in the 3-6" range with a lot of maribou, ostrich hearl, flash, and zonker strips to entice strikes.


What's your explanation as to why smaller streamers(such as buggers) are better off dead drifted in the winter, yet swinging bigger flies are still ok?? My theory is with the limited amount of energy the fish want to use up, they're better off chasing the bigger meals(more calories) instead of wasting energy towards smaller meals. They want to most bang for their buck in the winter. Just my thoughts, wasn't sure if you had another reason.

I tend to catch a lot more fish on smaller streamers(say size 6-12 buggers, emerald imitations, etc., etc..) instead of bigger bugs regardless of the season, but I don't fish a lot big stuff in the winter so I don't have much to compare to.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

As far as actively stripping streamers through pools go, it's not very effective for our steelhead but it certainly has its place......especially early in the season when most of the fish are super fresh. Dead drifting and swinging(usually in that order, but not always) tend to be better options, but you'd be surprised how far steelhead are willing to chase a streamer......whether slowly swinging or stripping. 

Be willing to adapt and try different techniques. Just gotta figure out how the fish want it...


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

fishinnick said:


> What's your explanation as to why smaller streamers(such as buggers) are better off dead drifted in the winter, yet swinging bigger flies are still ok?? My theory is with the limited amount of energy the fish want to use up, they're better off chasing the bigger meals(more calories) instead of wasting energy towards smaller meals. They want to most bang for their buck in the winter. Just my thoughts, wasn't sure if you had another reason.
> 
> I tend to catch a lot more fish on smaller streamers(say size 6-12 buggers, emerald imitations, etc., etc..) instead of bigger bugs regardless of the season, but I don't fish a lot big stuff in the winter so I don't have much to compare to.


I've always understood it like this - steelhead are lazy fish. Imagine you are getting ready to run a marathon and may not eat for a month before that...the chances you'll exert much of your energy on something small is not likely. Obviously exceptions to all the rules. Your thoughts and mine are the same - if a steelhead is going to use what little energy it has left, it better be for something worth it.

I only swing large streamers anymore with switch/spey rods, but I used to use a 9' 8wt single hand doing both dead drift and swinging techniques. I would catch many more fish dead drifting under and indicator than I would any other method out there, including my current preference. Swinging streamers is probably the least productive method, but in my opinion, the most fun, so thats why I do it. Pretty much everything that I'm using now is tied on 1"-3" shanks or large tubes.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

When using streamers, its the strike and fight attitude you are looking for. Number of fish may not always be as good, but some days they will. You will increase the largest fish you catch, I assure you.

You are targeting the "players" "kings of the pool" or "stupid jacks that tear up everything that moves." Keep in mind all creatures, minnows, nymphs included, movements are limited by water temperature. They are cold blooded. So they move much slower in water below 40 deg. F. I temper my stripping to those temps. But I have had days in Jan, Feb, March, when water was 35 and the sun rose it to say 36.5, and the fish turned on. I was able to strip flies from upstream like Bob Clauser would a crayfish, and get the fish to chase it from behind rocks and seams. In cold water though, I mostly use flies that undulate more, and try a lift and drop type of stripping, or just a dead drift. This gives illusion of swimming prey in cold water. Simple swing during cold water with undulating flies are all you really need to do. I have great luck on Rocky with Kevin Feenstra flies, some with dumbbell eyes, some without.

During the warm water months, you will be able to see the steelhead chase your fly like a shark at times. Its heart breaking though when they don't commit to a take. That will happen to you many times before you get them to go, but that is the fish attitude you are searching for. And when they do grab it, hold on and raise your rod high. One time, I had a 12 pounder take me into my backing, UPSTREAM, 2 times before landing him. Then later in the morning, further downstream, landed a 16 pounder that leaped after the hookset and landed like a concrete block in the water. That is what you are after.

Can't wait for open water,
Rickerd


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

^ Precisely. Swinging is about targeting the fight of the fish, not the number of fish.

It can produce many fishless days on the water, but the one 10+ lb'er that hits on the run is worth it to those who choose this method. Its also not very productive in low or clear water, which restricts your days on the water. Its not for everyone.


----------



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

Had success swinging low water in the fall with smaller presentations and clear intermediate poly leaders


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

iggyfly said:


> Had success swinging low water in the fall with smaller presentations and clear intermediate poly leaders


Thats how we do out west on the Deschutes, Rogue, and Umpqua. Small flies like green butted skunks, freight trains, etc....and airflo clear poly and intermediate tips. Also use floating poly for skaters.

I haven't done much of that here. Typically stay home when its low/clear.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Yep I agree. I'm kinda on the fence.........I would prefer to swing all the time, and some days I'm perfectly happy with a fierce take or two, but other days I'd rather slap on a bobber and bring more fish to hand. For me it mostly depends on conditions and my overall mood. Hard to beat a grab from a hot mean fish but ya gotta sacrifice numbers most of the time. Steelhead are freakin awesome fish either way.......a heart stopping grab on the swing is just an added bonus for me at the moment, but sometimes that'll do. Definitely not for everyone. 

As far as restricting your days on the water......yeah, that won't work out so well with me haha. As long as the river isn't blown out I'm fishin.....even if I have to use a 4ft spiderman rod lolol

When it comes to regular trout(non lake-run feesh) I fish streamers the majority of the time. Not just big water, but also on really small streams. Either fish a dry and rack up the dinks, or tie on some meat and maybe catch a mean pool boss brown or three. Decisions, decisions!!


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

rickerd said:


> During the warm water months, you will be able to see the steelhead chase your fly like a shark at times. Its heart breaking though when they don't commit to a take. That will happen to you many times before you get them to go, but that is the fish attitude you are searching for. And when they do grab it, hold on and raise your rod high.
> 
> Rickerd


That's what I love about fishing streamers early in the season. Really gets your heart pounding!


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Mdogs and others, I've been able to keep fishing the low, clear, slow water with streamers by using smaller, more sparsely tied patterns. I got my ars handed to me one day in spring of 2003. spent my morning trying to catch any fish and I could see a dozen. Fish were still coming in from the lake on this small stream. I went home that day and researched more subtle patterns and found "Soft hackles." Tied up a selection and next day same spot and I landed 7 in just over an hour. 

I have one that is simply #10 streamer hook, fire orange thread, gold bead head, 7 or so strands of flashabou for tail and wrap up body like a pheasant tail technique. Tie in 3 strands of peacock hearl as collar, then a mallard feather in white/ black. I peel one side off to get it to lay nicely back with 3 wraps, then finish with the fire orange thread as a target. I'll see if I can get a picture later. This fly will get fish to chase it on many rivers in ultra clear water. Its about the size of the emerald shiners in the spring. 

On my other trout travels, I often use a size 12 or 14 soft hackle as a trailer below a streamer or bugger. On less active days the soft hackle will outfish the bugger. 

I can tell the water is warming up.
Rickerd


----------



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

Soft hackles are money in low clear situations. Usually fish them with single hand rod and clear int poly leader. Going to maybe try the airflo rage head on my 2 hander for those low clear situations this year


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

iggyfly said:


> Soft hackles are money in low clear situations. Usually fish them with single hand rod and clear int poly leader. Going to maybe try the airflo rage head on my 2 hander for those low clear situations this year


The Airflo rage is pretty much all I use anymore. Its perfect for 90grain or less sink tips. It won't cast T11 or heavy flies very well, but for light tips and non-weighted or tubes its phenominal. Its also perfect for all floating, poly, and intermediate tips.

Unless I'm fishing the Grand at 750+, I don't use anything heavier than a 10' T8, so rarely any use for a full Skagit.


----------



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

Good to know thanks mike. Ive been using full skagit this winter, but im throwing big weighted flies for the most part. 










Quick pick of one of my boxes of swingers. Black, blues and purples in the other box.


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

Those all look good. I'm tossing big 3-5" streamers like that with much flash and rabbit. I tie on a cut down OPST non-barbell eye shank or a micro pro-tube. Same large pattern, just no weight. Use the tip to sink the fly and control via mend versus letting the fly pull down the tip. Personal preference, but I only lose about 5% of the flies that I used to....


----------



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

Yea those are combinations of flashabou, hackle flash, finn raccoon, rabbit, rhea, or arctic fox. Need to start spinning more ostrich. What are the patterns with the ostrich? Those all look great mike.


----------



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

And yea I rarely lose flies. 15# ultrageen is strong enough to usually bend out the hook.


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

Those are my variations of of an intruder with arctic fox palmered backwards in a dubbing look with ostrich and grizzly hackles tied on 40mm shanks.

The maxima ultra green is tough stuff. I typically use either 12b or Umpqua fluorocarbon if looking for a faster sink.


----------

